# Deed back



## Schelker (Dec 4, 2021)

Thinking of deeding back Plantation at fall creek. 30 year owner. Ready for Vrbo and air bnb.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 4, 2021)

If you bought from the developer, you can deed back if you pay 2022 MF's and a $1000 fee.    If you bought resale they won't accept a deed back.


----------

